

Intel announces Atom Chip paired with an FPGA - silvio
http://www.slashgear.com/intel-stellarton-atom-e600fpga-promises-flexible-embedded-devices-14102251/

======
silvio
This could be a game changer to reduce the power consumption in the data-
centers and increase I/O bandwidth.

